# Help needed with diet



## 22732 (Dec 22, 2005)

Hey guys,I am having problems trying to work out what to eat everyday. Can anybody give me a rough weekly guide of what i should be eating??? I am new to IBS i have had it for 5 months now but only discovered it in the last 2 months.


----------



## 22732 (Dec 22, 2005)

Anyone ??? can someone some me their weekly diet?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

You might look at .. for a lot of good diet info with the kind of guidence i think you are looking for.How much diet effects someone with IBS varies. For me diet doesn't make a big difference so I just eat what is healthy.K.


----------



## 22732 (Dec 22, 2005)

That says gives ideas on what you can make and eat. I need help with what to eat and when, example: breakfast, lunch, dinner???


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I don't know what your trigger foods are going to be, and I don't even know which symptoms bother you.As for which at what meal. Does not matter. If chicken and rice works for you eat it for breakfast even if it isn't a traditional breakfast food.Now this site does have meal plans if you need a site with specific foods at specific meals. However, it doesn't matter. Eat what works for you even if that is breakfast foods at dinner and dinner foods at breakfast. Usually which foods at which time of day doesn't matter that much. It is unlikely some food would be 100% safe at breakfast but a huge problem at dinner. There is no reason other than tradition to eat certain foods at certain times of the day.http://www.gicare.com/pated/edt0001.htm is the main list of all the diets here are some specific ones that various different IBSers wth various different main symptoms that bother them might use.If fiber bothers you and you want less try thishttp://www.gicare.com/pated/edtgs02.htmOn the other hand if you think more fiber helps you try this.http://www.gicare.com/pated/edtgs01.htmGas reduction diethttp://www.gicare.com/pated/edtgs12.htmIf you want to try avoiding gluten which some people dohttp://www.gicare.com/pated/edtgs06.htmLow fat diet which may help with reducing diarrheahttp://www.gicare.com/pated/edtgs11.htmI can't tell you what will work for you specifically. I find that when I have symptoms the symptoms are not related to food so I do the just eat healthy, and if all foods bother you no matter what diet you eat that is what I recommend. Just eat what you like that has the nutrition you need. No point getting yourself sick from lack of nutrients on top of IBS.K.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Also if you get her book it has a chapter on meal plans, so that may be helpful for you as well.


----------



## 22732 (Dec 22, 2005)

Cheers, thanks for that.


----------



## Canadian_Mickey (Apr 12, 2004)

Thanks for posting those!!! Those were what I was looking for!!! Cheers!


----------

